# أدوات سحب الدم , جمع عينات الدم  Collection of Blood , سحب الدم الوريدي Venipuncture ، سحب الدم الشرياني Arterial ....



## just member (11 يوليو 2009)

*أدوات سحب الدم , جمع عينات الدم  Collection of Blood , سحب الدم الوريدي Venipuncture ، سحب الدم الشرياني Arterial ....*

*جمع العينات Specimen Collection

‏تزود مختبرات التحاليل الطبية عادة بتعليمات (برامج ) خاصة من الضروري تطبيقها لتهيئة المريض والحصول على العينة المطلوبة بالصورة الصحيحة ويتم ذلك بصيام المريض مدة معينة تختلف حسب نوع التحليل والغرض منه وإيقاف إعطاء المريض المحاليل عبر الوريد ويجب أن يمنع المريض من التدخين. ويوجد بعض التحاليل الخامة التي تتطلب وضع المريض في الحالة الأساسية Basal Condition عند قياس البيروفيت واللا كتيت و الأستيت ‏مثلا ، وبعضها يتطلب بالإضافة إلى كون المريض صائما عدم ترك الفراش إلا في حالات الضرورة القصوى ولمدة لا تزيد عن خمس دقائق وخاصة عند قياس المعدل الأيضي الأساسي . أما بعض التحاليل فيتطلب الوضع منع المريض من تناول الأدوية الموصوفة له وتحديد نوع الغذاء وكميته . 

عندما يعين الطبيب نوع التحليل المطلوب فإنه يتم جمع العينة من قبل الممرضة إذا كان المريض منوم في المستشفى أو من قبل فني المختبر لمرضى العيادات الخارجية ( قسم سحب العينات ) حيث يجب عليهما القيام بتصنيف العينة وترقيمها وتعليمها ويكتب تاريخ ووقت جمع العينة ومن ثم يتم إرسالها إلى المختبر ويكتب عليها بوضوح اسم ورقم المريض وعمره ‏وجنسيته ونوع التحليل المطلوب واسم الطبيب وموقع المريض ، مع الحرص على التأكيد على أن تكون جميع الأوعية المستعملة في التحليل ملائمة ونظيفة ومغلقة بإحكام ويتم إرسالها مباشرة إلى المختبر .

‏أولا : جمع عينات الدم Collection of Blood

‏الدم هو السائل الأحمر الذي يجري داخل الأوعية الدموية ويتركب من خلايا و سائل .... الخلايا هي كريات الدم الحمراء وكريات الدم البيضاء والصفائح الدموية ، أما السائل فهو البلازما ، ويعتبر الدم من أهم السوائل الحيوية الموجودة في جسم الإنسان لما يقوم به من وظائف حيوية هامة مثل نقل الأكسجين والمواد الغذائية إلى خلايا الجسم المختلفة و يكون الدم حوالي 8% من وزن الجسم ويتراوح المعدل الطبيعي للدم من 4 ‏إلى 6 ‏لترات في الشخص المتوسط الوزن ، وفقد 1 لتر من الدم أثناء التبرع ليس له تأثير شديد على الجسم حيث أن الدم سريعاً ما يتكون ويعود إلى حجمه مرة أخرى خلال 24 ‏إلى 48 ‏ساعة. 

‏تجرى تحاليل الدم عادة على الدم المأخوذ من الأوردة أو من الشرايين بواسطة مثقب رفيع Capillary Puncture ويستخدم الدم الوريدي في معظم التحاليل في الكيمياء الحيوية ، ويقتصر استخدام الدم الشرياني على بعض التحاليل مثل غازات الدم Blood Gases

‏أدوات سحب الدم

تستخدم المحقنة Syringe في سحب الدم الوريدي ويوجد منها نوعان: النوع الأول وهو المستخدم لمرة واحدة فقط Disposable ، والنوع الثاني محقنة زجاجية قابلة للتعقيم .

‏تتكون المحقنة من اسطوانة بلاستيكية أو زجاجية منتهية بفوهة خرطومية Nozzle لغرض ربط الإبرة بها وتكون الاسطوانة عادة مدرجة ويتراوح حجمها من ( 1 – 20 مل )، وهناك محقنات صغيرة كمحقنة تيبركلين Tuberculin مدرجة لغاية 0.1 مل ، وللمحقنة الزجاجية فوهة خرطومية معدنية بينما تكون الفوهة بلاستيكية في المحقنة من النوع النبيذ وهذه الفوهات ذات قطر قياسي لربط الإبر ذات الحجوم المختلفة ويوجد داخل الأسطوانة المكبس الذي يستعمل لسحب الدم ، ويختلف قياس قطر الإبرة من (18 - 25 ‏مم) وطول الإبرة من نصف بوصة إلى بوصة ونصف ، ولغرض سحب الدم يفضل استعمال الإبرة ذات قياس 20 ‏مم وطول بوصة واحدة.

‏يفضل دائما استعمال المحقنات من النوع النبيذ والتي تجهز معقمة وتستخدم 
‏لمرة واحدة فقط ، وعند عدم توفرها يمكن استعمال المحقنات الزجاجية .

سحب الدم الشعيري

يتم سحب الدم الشعيري عن طريق تثقيب رأس الأصابع (البنان) أو شحمة الأذن في البالغين وفي الأطفال الرضع يثقب أخمص القدم أو إصبع القدم الكبير أو باطن القدم بواسطة مشرط رمحي Puncture.

‏ويتم سحب عينة الدم الشعيري بتنظيف منطقة السحب وذلك بمسحها بقطعة قطن مبلله بكحول إيثلي آو كحول أيزوبروبانول 70% ، ثم بوخز الإبهام بواسطة المشرط الرمحي بسرعة وخفة فيحدث جرح بعمق 1 -2 ‏مم ويثنى الإبهام فيندفع الدم بغزارة وإذا لم يخرج الدم يرفع الرباط الضاغط وتهز اليد إلى الأسفل والأعلى عدة مرات . ثم يعاد ربط الرباط الضاغط من جديد ويثن الإبهام فيندفع ‏الدم، بعد ذلك نضع الماصة الشعرية أفقيا على قطرة الدم الخارجة من الجرح ويترك الدم يندفع في الماصة حتى العلامة المطلوبة وتجمع قطرات الدم في أنبوبة اختبار سعتها 15 مم تحتوى على سائل معتدل التوتر Isotonic من كبريتات الصوديوم مع غسل الماصة عدة مرات بالمحلول نفسه ثم تنقل لجهاز الطرد المركزي لفصلها وتستخدم أجهزة طرد مركزي من النوع الأفقي لمنع تكسر الأنابيب الشعرية .

‏سحب الدم الوريدي Venipuncture

يسحب الدم الوريدي عادة من الأوردة الموجودة في الذراع أو المرفق بواسطة محقنة جافة ومعقمة جاهزة تستعمل مرة واحدة ويفضل أن يكون الذراع دافئاً والشخص في وضعية مريحة ويطبق الرباط الضاغط حول العضد برفق وتكون ما بين الكتف والمرفق ، على أن يكون الضغط رقيقاً ومن ثم ينظف الجلد في المكان المراد وخزه بقطنه مبللة بكحول طبي ويترك ليجف قليلاً ، بعد ذلك تفرغ المحقنة من الهواء بسحب المدك ودفعه مرارا بحيث يطرد كل الهواء الموجود داخل المحقنة ، بعد ذلك يمسك المرفق باليد اليسرى ويوضع إبهامها على الوريد الذي سيوخز بعيداً عن مكان الوخز 2 ‏سم ومن ثم تمسك المحقنة باليد اليمن للممرضة أو لفني المختبر بين الإبهام والأصابع الثلاثة ومن ثم تدخل الإبرة في الوريد بوخزة واحدة على أن تكون نهاية الإبرة المشطوفة إلى الأعلى فيندفع الدم إلى المحقنة نتيجة سحب مدك الإبرة وعندما يسحب من 5 – 10 مل من الدم وهو المقدار المطلوب عادة يرفع الرباط الضاغط وتوضع قطعة من القطن المعقم بالكحول على مكان الوخز ثم تسحب الابرة من الوريد بلطف ، ومن ثم يوضع الدم المسحوب في أنبوبة الاختبار تهيئة لفصله .

سحب الدم الشرياني Arterial Puncture

‏نادراً ما يطلب سحب دم شريان إلا في حالات قليلة مثل طلب فحص غازات الدم أو دراسة الاختلاف بين مستوى الجلوكوز في الدم الشريان والدم الوريدي . وكما هو معلوم فإن الدم الشريان شبيه بالدم الشعري *


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أدوات سحب الدم , جمع عينات الدم  Collection of Blood , سحب الدم الوريدي Venipuncture ، سحب الدم الشرياني Arterial ....*

نقلا عن
طبيب دوت كوم​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أدوات سحب الدم , جمع عينات الدم  Collection of Blood , سحب الدم الوريدي Venipuncture ، سحب الدم الشرياني Arterial ....*




جميل جداااا ياجوجو

شكراااااا على المعلومات  القيمة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (11 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أدوات سحب الدم , جمع عينات الدم  Collection of Blood , سحب الدم الوريدي Venipuncture ، سحب الدم الشرياني Arterial ....*


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أدوات سحب الدم , جمع عينات الدم  Collection of Blood , سحب الدم الوريدي Venipuncture ، سحب الدم الشرياني Arterial ....*



كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا ياجوجو
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز كليمو*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أدوات سحب الدم , جمع عينات الدم  Collection of Blood , سحب الدم الوريدي Venipuncture ، سحب الدم الشرياني Arterial ....*



happy angel قال:


>


*شكرا يا امى العزيزة لمرورك الطيب*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أدوات سحب الدم , جمع عينات الدم  Collection of Blood , سحب الدم الوريدي Venipuncture ، سحب الدم الشرياني Arterial ....*

معلومات جميله 

ميرررررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أدوات سحب الدم , جمع عينات الدم  Collection of Blood , سحب الدم الوريدي Venipuncture ، سحب الدم الشرياني Arterial ....*


*شكرا لمرورك يا كيرو*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## وليم تل (11 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أدوات سحب الدم , جمع عينات الدم  Collection of Blood , سحب الدم الوريدي Venipuncture ، سحب الدم الشرياني Arterial ....*

شكرا جوجو
على المعلومات القيمة
ودمت بود
​


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أدوات سحب الدم , جمع عينات الدم  Collection of Blood , سحب الدم الوريدي Venipuncture ، سحب الدم الشرياني Arterial ....*

*شكرا  لمرورك اخى العزيز وليم*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## white rose (12 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أدوات سحب الدم , جمع عينات الدم  Collection of Blood , سحب الدم الوريدي Venipuncture ، سحب الدم الشرياني Arterial ....*

*just member​*
*معلومات حلوة كتير

الرب يبارك تعبك*


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أدوات سحب الدم , جمع عينات الدم  Collection of Blood , سحب الدم الوريدي Venipuncture ، سحب الدم الشرياني Arterial ....*

*شكرا الك ولمرورك اختى العزيزة وايت روز*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## كوك (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أدوات سحب الدم , جمع عينات الدم  Collection of Blood , سحب الدم الوريدي Venipuncture ، سحب الدم الشرياني Arterial ....*

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## just member (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أدوات سحب الدم , جمع عينات الدم  Collection of Blood , سحب الدم الوريدي Venipuncture ، سحب الدم الشرياني Arterial ....*

*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز كوك*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أدوات سحب الدم , جمع عينات الدم  Collection of Blood , سحب الدم الوريدي Venipuncture ، سحب الدم الشرياني Arterial ....*

ميرسى على المعلومات الجميلة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أدوات سحب الدم , جمع عينات الدم  Collection of Blood , سحب الدم الوريدي Venipuncture ، سحب الدم الشرياني Arterial ....*

*شكرا لمرورك الطيب اختى العزيزة*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------

